# -더라



## kidarimnida

I wonder what -더라 means. I know it's past tense but I'm not pretty sure about it.

This is a song where I found it.

​사랑, 참. 많이 아프*더라*.
끝도 없이 네가 가슴속에 혼자 소리치*더라*.
가지마. 가지마. 슬픈 우리 메아리.
그 계절 따라서 가*더라*.​​
​​Thank you.
​​​​


----------



## terredepomme

Cuándo quieres decir algo que ha experimentado.


----------



## terredepomme

사랑, 참. 많이 아프더라. <- Esta persona ha experimentado el amor y sabe que es doloroso.
슬픈 우리 메아리. 그 계절 따라서 가더라. <- Esta persona ha visto el eco salir.


----------



## kidarimnida

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda ^^


----------

